# Bosch Bushing for PC dovetail



## tenntom (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello, I am new to the forum. My name is Tom and I am from the Nashville, TN area. I have a Bosch 1617EV and received a PC 4212 dovetail as a gift. The PC guide bushings will not fit and I have 4 routers now and don't need a PC. Does anyone know where I can find a base plate that will allow me to use the PC bushing or what part from Bosch will work. I have been wookworking for over 30 years and a super senior. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

tenntom said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum. My name is Tom and I am from the Nashville, TN area. I have a Bosch 1617EV and received a PC 4212 dovetail as a gift. The PC guide bushings will not fit and I have 4 routers now and don't need a PC. Does anyone know where I can find a base plate that will allow me to use the PC bushing or what part from Bosch will work. I have been wookworking for over 30 years and a super senior. Thanks.


Hi Tom - Welcome to the forum
I think all you need is the RA1100 adapter.
Amazon.com: Bosch RA1100 Threaded Router Template Guide Adapter: Home Improvement


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The bushings and bits supplied with the 4212 kit are sized to match the spacing and angles on the jig. You could also use other bushings as long as they have the same OD as the kit's bushings:

For through dovetails:
17/32", 7° Dovetail Bit 43776PC
13/32" Straight Bit, 43743PC
3/4" O.D. Template Guide, 42040 (with dovetail bit)
5/8" O.D. Template Guide, 42046 (with straight bit)

For half-blind DTs:

17/32", 7° Dovetail Bit 43776PC
3/4" O.D. Template Guide, 42040


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4212 JIG - eBay (item 140495041954 end time Jan-04-11 15:30:51 PST)

2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4215 Mini - eBay (item 130464907125 end time Jan-10-11 14:16:07 PST)

=========



Ralph Barker said:


> The bushings and bits supplied with the 4212 kit are sized to match the spacing and angles on the jig. You could also use other bushings as long as they have the same OD as the kit's bushings:
> 
> For through dovetails:
> 17/32", 7° Dovetail Bit 43776PC
> ...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> 2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4212 JIG - eBay (item 140495041954 end time Jan-04-11 15:30:51 PST)
> 
> 2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4215 Mini - eBay (item 130464907125 end time Jan-10-11 14:16:07 PST)
> 
> =========


Those are mighty strange looking bushings, Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Not to sure why anyone would use bushings inplace for bearings..unless it's in a router table setup.. 

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

========


Ralph Barker said:


> Those are mighty strange looking bushings, Bob.


----------



## Mark Mayo (Jan 27, 2011)

Buy the Bosch router guide set. It comes with a universal holder that uses the Porter Cable style guide bushings and comes with a bunch of useful guides too. It also includes on mounting attachment that fits into one of your base Bosch plates. My router set included one and the set had one of these adapters and thus I have one in my plunge and standard bases.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

i think teentom is talking about the plastic plate that is attached to the sub base, if thats what it is than rockler came up with a universal router plate, they have 2 of them and they will feet the bosch router and he'll be able to use the set of guides or bushings from porter cable, i hope that i am right?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=25412

Rockler One Plate, Universal Router Plate - Rockler Woodworking Tools 

Adapter Base Plate - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19741&rrt=1


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another option for a replacement sub-base:

Precision Subbase Kit

The precision of Warner's plates avoids all kinds of problems.


----------



## lgmonson (Jul 27, 2007)

*PC baseplate for Bosch 1617 fixed base*

:big_bossurchase a PorterCable 690 base plate. The 1617 Bosch fixed base is already drilled and tapped to take the PorterCable (three screw) base plate and it has the recess to accept the PC bushings.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since this post is a year and a half old I am hoping this was resolved.


----------



## lgmonson (Jul 27, 2007)

tenntom said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum. My name is Tom and I am from the Nashville, TN area. I have a Bosch 1617EV and received a PC 4212 dovetail as a gift. The PC guide bushings will not fit and I have 4 routers now and don't need a PC. Does anyone know where I can find a base plate that will allow me to use the PC bushing or what part from Bosch will work. I have been wookworking for over 30 years and a super senior. Thanks.


The Bosch 1617EV fixed base is already drilled and tapped to match the Porter Cable base plate. An OEM (or after market) PC baseplate and attachment screws are all you need to use the Portr Cable bushings


----------

